# 4 wheel drive use



## solargh (Apr 28, 2017)

Just bought a better than new yanmar 2010d and wondering if it's OK to leave in 4 wheel all the time or use that only as really necessary. Yanmar calls it "4 wheel assist" so not sure if I can leave it engaged all the time.
Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure about Yanmar but some 4WD tractors good to use 2WD on hard surfaces than 4WD...that what it says in my Kubota booklet.


----------



## solargh (Apr 28, 2017)

Agree with that as I have a Ranger, a jeep and a 4by 4 Dodge truck that all say that but this is a new animal to me and don't want to wear it out too soon.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Truly understand about your new investment for your bones and muscles will be thank you in years to come as your project list will only grow now.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I've always heard to use 4 wheel drive when a tire can slip. Good traction, but when the tires have to work against each other, the mud/snow/soft wet ground lets one slip and reduces the impact. Hard ground locks them in- more stress on the drive train. I use 4x4 when I need it, tilling, snow, etc..


----------



## solargh (Apr 28, 2017)

Makes sense and falls in line with the recommendations and instructions of my other 4 wheel drive vehicles. I just had it in the creek bottom and pulled a couple of old dead trees out (not big) and needed 4 wheel with the really soft soil.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

On most 4 wheel drives, the front drive slightly leads the rear drive, supposedly to keep the front end from slipping to the side on hills. It is not a good idea to leave it engaged all the time, especially on hard surfaces. Money wise, it's cheaper in the long run to only use it when needed. In boggy material, with only the rear wheels engaged, you can sense when the tractor is starting to bog down, then engage the front to help you get out. PJ


----------



## solargh (Apr 28, 2017)

My soil is never boggy but more like deep dry silt and dust. The rear wheels slip frequently as they push the very soft dry soil out of the way trying to grip firmer ground. I've learned to use the 4 wheel only to keep the tractor moving and to plan ahead for climbing up and down the very loose Creekside banks, hills and valleys.
Thanks for the insight as I learn more about this new tractor's capabilities.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's as everyone already stated. If I'm doing loader work or figure I'm going to need it, I throw it in. Otherwise I run 2 wheel.


----------



## Curtis Huff (Oct 11, 2017)

My first winter is around the corner and I plan to plow with my KiotiCK2510. 
I know I’ll need 4 wheel drive. I wonder if I’ll need chains with R4 tires.


----------



## Curtis Huff (Oct 11, 2017)

I do use a ballast weight of 500 lbs when ever I use the loader. I plan on plowing with just my loader this winter. How much should I plan to spend on snow chains if needed.


----------



## Curtis Huff (Oct 11, 2017)

Does anyone any experience snow plowing with just the bucket. It’s sounds like I’ll be looking for a blade before long.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a front wheel assist with R4's and never used chains. As far as pushing snow with a bucket, just beware that the bucket may dig in, or ride over the snow if you don't have it angled properly. A good blade that can be angled and has springs to absorb shock would be better, I would think.
How much snow are you used to getting? I use a snow blower, and sometimes use a box blade to pull snow away from garage and barn doors, instead of the bucket. Works for me.


----------



## Curtis Huff (Oct 11, 2017)

In NH we can get dumped on pretty good. 
I will be pricing front blades. As I would rather not stress my neck and back on a rear blade.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I'll be using my front end loader this winter to move snow also. We can get 30" in a single snowfall here, so I'll see how it works out.

I figure that I'm going to move snow in a similar way that I move gravel, if I want to scoop level with the ground, I make sure I got my bucket level, and then back drag anything I missed with the bucket tilted at 45 degrees and the loader on float.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I use both, I’ll try and come up with some pics. Like pogo says you gotta keep your bucket level. I use float and it works pretty good. You may have to help steer with your brakes. I don’t use chains, just weights.































Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Curtis Huff (Oct 11, 2017)

marc_hanna said:


> I'll be using my front end loader this winter to move snow also. We can get 30" in a single snowfall here, so I'll see how it works out.
> 
> I figure that I'm going to move snow in a similar way that I move gravel, if I want to scoop level with the ground, I make sure I got my bucket level, and then back drag anything I missed with the bucket tilted at 45 degrees and the loader on float.


 Yea, Im with you on the float option. It works pretty good once you get used to it.


----------



## Curtis Huff (Oct 11, 2017)

ben70b said:


> I use both, I’ll try and come up with some pics. Like pogo says you gotta keep your bucket level. I use float and it works pretty good. You may have to help steer with your brakes. I don’t use chains, just weights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics. Good suggestion on steering with the brakes. As a new tractor owner I have not unpinned the left right brake pads yet.
I was cautioned not to use them. (from Dealership salesman) I think the warning was for high speed braking. ( could flip the tractor) 
That brings up a new question...
If my Kioti Hydraulic drive is only powering the right rear tire, how will it react to braking on that side? Will it work like a limited slip differential and send power to the left wheel?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I’m not familiar with the kioti at all but everything else I’ve ever ran did. When pushing snow with a tractor without a cab you can see which tire is slipping, hit that brake and transfer the power to the opposing side. Our 8300 has front assist, if you engage the front end and engage the differential lock then touch the brake it will disengage both. If your kioti has front assist or what many call 4x4, it may disengage when you press a brake pedal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’ve used my diff lock a couple times on muddy hills and it works pretty good.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've use the diff lock on my Case and it works well. I make sure the tractor is stopped before engaging and disengaging it. I think that is what the manual says, if I remember correctly. As for plowing snow with the 8N, using the brakes works great! I can turn around in the width of the driveway and carry on without missing a beat!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

My diff lock works on the fly, and kicks off automatically once the situation has remedied itself. I've never had the occasion where I needed the brakes for steering, but it sounds like it would be quite useful in tight quarters. I imagine it would tear up soft ground quite a bit.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I should check my diff lock use in the manual to make sure.... I just get concerned about breaking something. Mine is a rod sticking up through the floor that you step down on with your heel. 
Steering with the use of the brakes works great on my 8N with the tracks on. If I don't use them as required, the increased traction pushes the tractor in a straight line.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Mine diff lock is similar. It's a lever under the seat near the floor that I step on. I've got a gully that I have to cross over when mowing my lawn, and I often get hung up there with one or two wheels off the ground. Step on the diff lock and off I go.

I tried steering with the brakes a few weeks back and it worked quite well. It might be useful when doing some loader work.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you have tools and plan little fabricate plow to the bucket.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Plowing snow with a bucket can be an exercise in frustration or a learning experience, I use a J type of motion with the bucket on. My bucket is heavy enough that it doesn't float real good till the driveway is froze solid. But the blade moves gravel also. There are people who leave snow on to pack down I can't do that as it would turn to ice and ice and a very steep driveway do not mix, I do disturb some gravel but that's the way it goes. You can see that I use chains, I have gotten hung up to often without them, they are the euro style and I also have them for the front if an ice storm is forecast, good chains will do more than any tire imaginable ever thought of.


----------

